

Ask HN: Computer security / hacker - shire

I want to learn more about compute security or in other words I would like to become a hacker. Maybe white hat or black hat in the long Idk if being a Blackhat is illegal or not but I want to learn more about computer security and fully understand everything.<p>Any good books,tutorials or videos on this matter?
======
switch33
I have a skype group that has a few people in the field. You can add me on
skype: Switch336

